# Schubert's Sacred Choral Works



## GioCar

I recently bought this Sawallisch's box










containing masterpieces such as the Masses, but also pure little gems such as, for instance, Psalm 23 "Gott ist mein Hirt" D706. Of that I also have an Abbado recording with the Chamber Orchestra of Europe and the Vienna State Opera Choir (the Sawallisch version is for piano and chamber choir)

It's a real pity that Schubert's sacred works are so underperformed, especially if compared with his other works.

Please discuss your favorites.


----------



## dieter

The last 3 masses are great. The later choral music ditto. Too much to enunciate....


----------



## Pugg

GioCar said:


> I recently bought this Sawallisch's box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> containing masterpieces such as the Masses, but also pure little gems such as, for instance, Psalm 23 "Gott ist mein Hirt" D706. Of that I also have an Abbado recording with the Chamber Orchestra of Europe and the Vienna State Opera Choir (the Sawallisch version is for piano and chamber choir)
> 
> It's a real pity that Schubert's sacred works are so underperformed, especially if compared with his other works.
> 
> Please discuss your favorites.


I don't have the complete set, so I can't judge the box as a whole, however I do have a double CD on EMI , including the D..872/D.678/D.324/D.105.
Wonderful music :tiphat:


----------



## Marinera

That's good. Thanks for bringing this to my attention, it never occurred to me to look into Schubert's sacred works, although I'm his lieder fan. :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Marinera said:


> That's good. Thanks for bringing this to my attention, it never occurred to me to look into Schubert's sacred works, although I'm his lieder fan. :tiphat:


His lieder are wonderful also :tiphat:


----------



## GioCar

dieter said:


> The last 3 masses are great. The later choral music ditto. Too much to enunciate....


Yes for sure  but also some of his early works are pure masterpieces.
One of my favorites is the Mass in G D167. Composed for a small ensemble (strings, organ, voices and choir) in 1815, it's simply a miracle in its moving simplicity.

Together with the other early masses, it was composed for his home parish, the Lichtental Church in the outskirts of Vienna, also known as Schubert Church.










I have never been there, but I definitely have to go there next time I'll be in Vienna


----------



## metalbiff

Love that one, i can't wait to go to Vienna either.


----------



## Steatopygous

How many Masses did he write? I have D16, D105, D452, D678, and several versions of the great D950 Mass. That's the only one I know at all well, and it is truly wonderful.


----------



## KenOC

A complete list of Schubert's masses and mass movements here.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_..._by_genre#Masses.2C_requiems_and_Stabat_mater


----------



## Pugg

Steatopygous said:


> How many Masses did he write? I have D16, D105, D452, D678, and several versions of the great D950 Mass. That's the only one I know at all well, and it is truly wonderful.


Look at this:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_compositions_by_Franz_Schubert_by_genre


----------



## Marinera

^

 

Quite a list to go through


----------



## Pugg

Marinera said:


> ^
> 
> 
> 
> Quite a list to go through


Keeps one off the street


----------



## Headphone Hermit

GioCar said:


> I recently bought this Sawallisch's box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> containing masterpieces such as the Masses, but also pure little gems such as, for instance, Psalm 23 "Gott ist mein Hirt" D706. Of that I also have an Abbado recording with the Chamber Orchestra of Europe and the Vienna State Opera Choir (the Sawallisch version is for piano and chamber choir)
> 
> It's a real pity that Schubert's sacred works are so underperformed, especially if compared with his other works.
> 
> Please discuss your favorites.


I imagine this is the same set of versions that are on the larger _ 'EMI Collector's Edition'_ box set https://www.amazon.co.uk/Schubert-Collectors-Masterpieces-Greatest-Artists/dp/B000LXH0Y0 - 60 pounds for 50 discs is a bargain - and there are some lovely pieces here, especially among the masses.

It makes you realise just how wide-ranging Schubert's skill was - symphonies, piano works, string quartets, other chamber music, masses, choral works, hundreds of great songs ... and more


----------



## Pugg

Headphone Hermit said:


> I imagine this is the same set of versions that are on the larger _ 'EMI Collector's Edition'_ box set https://www.amazon.co.uk/Schubert-Collectors-Masterpieces-Greatest-Artists/dp/B000LXH0Y0 - 60 pounds for 50 discs is a bargain - and there are some lovely pieces here, especially among the masses.
> 
> It makes you realise just how wide-ranging Schubert's skill was - symphonies, piano works, string quartets, other chamber music, masses, choral works, hundreds of great songs ... and more


I have my eye on that box for a long time, my problem is ........they don't ship to my country .
( The price you mentioned I mean)


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Pugg said:


> I have my eye on that box for a long time, my problem is ........they don't ship to my country .
> ( The price you mentioned I mean)


Wow! That's astonishing! Do they think its still the C17-C18 and we're at war with the Dutch ... or what? 

Maybe you'll juts have to get the ferry over to Hull and pick it up from the Post Office .... well, that *would* be a test of your desire for Schubert :lol:


----------



## Pugg

Headphone Hermit said:


> Wow! That's astonishing! Do they think its still the C17-C18 and we're at war with the Dutch ... or what?
> 
> Maybe you'll juts have to get the ferry over to Hull and pick it up from the Post Office .... well, that *would* be a test of your desire for Schubert :lol:


Some retailers at Amazon just doing only domestic shipping.


----------



## Manxfeeder

I have a special feeling for his second mass, because back when I was 19, I heard it in a community choir concert, didn't remember what it was, and didn't hear it again until 30 years later, when I immediately recognized it, even conjuring up the memory of the lovely soprano soloist. 

If you can write a melody that someone can remember after a 30-year span, you've got talent.


----------

